# 11/16 Tropical fish swap meet in Charlotte, NC



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

In case any of you dabble in multiple hobbies like I do, there's a swap meet / hobbyist sale put on by the Charlotte Area Aquarium Society next Saturday. More details here: 
C A A S :: - SWAP MEET SCHEDULED!!


----------

